# Easy Portobello? Recipes



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi,

Ive never cooked with mushrooms before and my hubby loves these things. Are there any dishes that are easy to make that even I would like? Ive promised to finally make him a dish with mushrooms. And are these things ok for kids to eat? Plus Im also pregnant and wonder if there are certain mushrooms I should avoid.  

Thanks Guys.

PS
Im really hoping to hear what shroomgirl has to say.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Brush portobellos (no stems) with a little oil (olive is a plus), sprinkle with salt, pepper, and a little crushed rosemary or other herb, and grill. Makes a great alternative to a burger! and this is just a start ...


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry..another question. Those black things under the cap, the ones that look like fish gills, do I remove these? Wash em? Im a real dunce at this.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw Pepin do a neat stuffed mushroom with portobellos on PBS. He very carefully cut a slice off the top of the mushroom, mayb 1/4 - 1/3 of the way down, turned it upside down so that the gills showed, filled it with a cooked chard/sausage stuffing, popped the little "cap" he'd cut off the top (which is now the bottom) and baked them til the mushrooms were cooked through. The filling was a substantial amount and mounded up a couple inches above the mushroom base. One or two of them with a salad and good bread, maybe a little soup and it's a meal instead of an appetizer.

Of course you could use any stuffing you like, add a little gruyere, etc.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I live just south of the Mushroom Capital of the World (Kennett Square, Pennsylvania). As such, there are some notable 'shroom farms that have some rather well written sites & recipes. Check out:
http://www.phillipsmushroomfarms.com/recipes.html
Portabello: 40 Easy Recipes 
The Mushroom Lovers' Cookbook 
Also, The Mushroom Council has more than you would ever want to know about mushrooms, as well as an extensive archive of mushroom recipes.
Personally, I like a portabello tossed with super-fresh pesto and dropped on the grill until it just becomes tender. Cut it like a steak!
Also, my kids even eat portabellos if you stem them, flip 'em over and dollop some pizza sauce and fresh mozzarella on top. Broil for 6-8 minutes and eat like a pizza.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks guys..

Jim thanks for the sites, especially The Mushroom Council. I think they have answered many of my questions. Now Im off to compile a list of recipes. Can anyone tell me exactly what these things taste like? So I won't be that surprised or shocked.

Thanks again   :bounce: :bounce: 

Ooooh better sit down....6 months is a little early to be giving birth


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

First of all no more --->>:bounce: ...6 months is too early, indeed!!
Secondly, alot of people liken their flavor to steak. Well, um, no not really. Perhaps if they are grilled. They do have a an 'earthy' flavor that reminds me of the woods in the early fall. Nice imagery, huh? They are hearty, robust, 'big' and 'oaky'... sounds like a Bordeuax rather than a mushroom. That's the best I can do. 
As for the 'gills', they can be left on or removed, depending on the preparation. When I make a stuffing out of the portabellos, I remove the skirt as it tends to make the stuffing watery. If you are roasting, etc... leave them intact. They don't hurt.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I stuff portabellos with spinach, dillweed, lemon zest, green onion and alittle cream cheese or chevre. 
Portabellos are ok but the wild shrooms have so much more flavor...I like the texture of baby portabellos aka crimini shrooms instead of button.
A few years ago I made a french sandwich for a mushroom outing....herb bread with tapenade, grilled red peppers, red onions, portabellos, topped with coarsely chopped artichokes, tomatoes and feta...the grilled veg marinated in basalmic....great for a 4 hour shroom hunt hike.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

a simple idea with portebellos is a potobello pizza...rub with some oil & salt and pepper...grill it till 3/4 cooked and add your favorite toppings with some cheese...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Taking Suzanne's mushroom "burger" a step further, mix some minced garlic, black pepper and chopped rosemary into some mayo to make a spread for the burger buns. Prepare the mushrooms as Suzanne describes. Instead of lettuce, use arugula.
Mushrooms are like sponges, they absorb a lot of liquid - including oil - so don't overdo it. I find that the rosemary falls off the mushroom when it cooks so I infuse the oil with the herb first. 
The gills are OK to eat and are actually quite flavorful. However, if I am using the mushrooms in a cream sauce I remove the gills because they turn the sauce an unappetizing gray color. (Tastes great, look awful.)

Jock


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dear Abby likes Portobellos grilled with Balsamic Vinegar. But after the Risotto incident, she is NOT asking Chef Henri for the recipe!

Abby


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

PORTOBELLO BURGERS

Makes 4 servings.

Ingredients

4 large Portobello mushrooms 
2 cloves garlic, sliced into very thin slivers 
1 tsp. fresh rosemary or 1/2 tsp. dried, (optional) 
1 tsp. fresh thyme or 1/2 tsp. dried, (optional) 
3 Tbsp. extra virgin olive oil 
3 Tbsp. balsamic or red wine vinegar 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste 

Directions

Preheat broiler or grill. 
Wipe mushrooms with damp cloth. Remove stems. With paring knife, make slits in tops of caps. Stuff slivers of garlic and herbs (if using) into slits. 

In small; bowl, whisk together oil and vinegar with salt and pepper to taste. Brush mushrooms with oil mixture. 
Place mushrooms, cap-side down, on pan and broil or grill until soft and brown, about 3 to 5 minutes per side. 
Serve in place of a steak or with lettuce and tomato on toasted whole-grain buns. 

Per serving:
94 calories
7 g. total fat (1 g. saturated fat)
6 g. carbohydrate
2 g. protein
1 g. dietary fiber
8 mg. sodium



Source: AICR


----------



## amw5g (Jan 8, 2002)

The below is my attempt to recreate something I had in a good resto-
Make a batch of polenta with gorgonzola cheese. while this is cooking, saute up some shallots w/ sliced port. 'shrooms. once these are done, reduce some beef stock with a little white wine. add in some rosemary, S&P. Monte w/ a knob o' beurre. Ladle out the polenta, top it with the 'shrooms and pour on the reduction. The polenta absorbs some of the sauce, as do the mushrooms, so don't be stingy with the sauce.
Love this stuff!
-Andrew


----------

